# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  OSNA Emsland Mnster etc. Ab nach HOLLAND?

## Bugaz

Hi, bin wiedereinsteiger und will oft mal zum Ijssemeer Oder Veluwemeer  fahren. Whatsappgruppe Grndung  wre cool. Ciao

----------


## Hobbysurfer

> Hi, bin wiedereinsteiger und will oft mal zum Ijssemeer Oder Veluwemeer  fahren. Whatsappgruppe Grndung  wre cool. Ciao



Hi Bugaz, ich berlege in den Herbstferien dem Hobby mal wieder ausfhrlicher zu frnen. Vielleicht lsst sich ja eine gemeinsame Tour organisieren. Ciao aus Bochum

----------

